# Anyone here ever suffered from depression



## morgz129 (May 4, 2011)

As title says really, and how have you got over it? Did it affect your sport/training?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

morgz129 said:


> As title says really, and how have you got over it? Did it affect your sport/training?


Yep. Was depressed in a previous relationship, was on meds for it. When we split up I slowly started feeling better,came off the meds and was fine then. Wasn't training back then.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I just learnt to manage it in a way that allowed me to function kinda normally.

But yea it definitely affected every single aspect of my life.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I just learnt to manage it in a way that allowed me to function kinda normally.
> 
> But yea it definitely affected every single aspect of my life.


This


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Get really wasted and forget about it.. There is always someone in a worst situation so i feel privileged if i think about them


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Get really wasted and forget about it.. There is always someone in a worst situation so i feel privileged if i think about them


Whilst I don't want to be that guy, I have to say it just in case anyone takes this serious.

Terrible idea


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Get really wasted and forget about it.. There is always someone in a worst situation so i feel privileged if i think about them


Are u simple???


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Have been tempted in the past to start taking antideppressants...but that would only be treating the symptoms and not addressing the cause. Almost like taking gear but having no proper diet and training...going about things the wrong way round.

In order to properly treat depression you have to get down to the root of the problem...asking yourself what is it that is really making you depressed?

For some of us it's our circumstances, surroundings, jobs, toxic relationships etc.

Then we need to look at how we can change those things that are making us depressed.

Sometimes depression is just a chemical imbalance in the brain...and nothing else. In these cases treatment with prescriptions meds is recommended.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Are u simple???


No complicated


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Get really wasted and forget about it.. There is always someone in a worst situation so i feel privileged if i think about them


Idiotic child.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Frandeman said:


> Get really wasted and forget about it.. There is always someone in a worst situation so i feel privileged if i think about them


Depression doesn't work like that. It's usually down to chemical imbalances in the brain (assuming it's not a life event that triggered it). Thinking about others being worse off doesn't change those chemical/hormonal messengers.

And no, I don't suffer from depression - but I have people that are close to me that do. It's a tough one to get your head around at first - but your answer is so off the mark it's unreal.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep. Was on citalopram (spelling?) for a while. About a month or so later I took 130 x 10mg valium and obviously ended up in hospital and in court for abh and a police assault. Was off work for ages. Used to cry pretty much all day. Used to lie in bed drinking cider. Not sure how I got over it. Can't remember what changed, to be honest but I was in a pretty bad way. Wasn't training at the time so didn't affect my training.

Ended up seeing a counsellor and think that could be when things started to get better.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I suffered with it 8 years ago, it was the worst time of my life. I became addicted to pain killers. I found out my fella of 7 years was cheating on me, so we split, at the time i had 2 jobs, a full time one and a bar job on a weekend. I lost both of them. I was lonely but didnt want to be around people as i felt my miserableness would rub off on them, i lost everything about me, my personality everything. I just lay in bed for hours at a time. People think you can just get on with your life but you cant, you cant function, doing normal daily tasks is almost impossible. It took me 3 months to realise i cant live like this. I refused to take antidepressants at the time as i felt my happiness wouldnt be my own if i replied on pills. I eventually started taking the amitriptyline and doc sent me to councilling to talk about things, it was difficult for a long time to talk to a total stanger, but then i couldnt talk to my best friend either. I still have days where i feel so low its unreal, but i look back and think of where i used to be and where i am now, and some how that pulls me out of it.

I know people are different so i cant say what worked for me would work for you, but under no circumstances think your alone, go and speak to someone for starters and go from there.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Idiotic child.


Why... Op asked how i deal with ??

Thats how

Im no idiot btw thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ah24 said:


> Depression doesn't work like that. It's usually down to chemical imbalances in the brain (assuming it's not a life event that triggered it). Thinking about others being worse off doesn't change those chemical/hormonal messengers.
> 
> And no, I don't suffer from depression - but I have people that are close to me that do. It's a tough one to get your head around at first - but your answer is so off the mark it's unreal.


Works for me... Op asked how I ideal with it... Thas how


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Frandeman said:


> Works for me... Op asked how I ideal with it... Thas how


Then you likely don't suffer from true depression.

No point getting into a disagreement on here.. But, from watching people I know deal with it - it really isn't that simple. Great that you've found a way that 'works' for you. However, I really can't see that helping many with true depression.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

People also confuse depression with feeling down, miserable etc. I see and hear people at work say "OMG im depressed" because its like 3 weeks till payday, that is not depression. My old doctor used to hand out pills willy nilly to anyone who said they were depressed. I dont think its dealt with indept enough. Some docs dont take people serious when they say they are depressed then 6 months later you hear of people commiting suicide, then on the other hand you get docs giving anti-depressants to anyone.


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> Have been tempted in the past to start taking antideppressants...but that would only be treating the symptoms and not addressing the cause. Almost like taking gear but having no proper diet and training...going about things the wrong way round.
> 
> In order to properly treat depression you have to get down to the root of the problem...asking yourself what is it that is really making you depressed?
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what I was going to post. sound advice here take it! it can sometimes take a while to get to the root of the problem because when your depressed you cant see the woods for the trees, also when negative stuff has been on going for a long time it becomes normal therefore making it hard to identify the problem, if there's anyone you trust having a good aul chin wag with them can really help straighten your mind out!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

if depression was simple to deal with, then no one would be depressed. stupid comments come from people who have no clue and never suffered with it.

yes i suffer with depression and social anxiety for several years, im prescribe anti depressants which do help, and for me going to the gym is very helpful mentally as it gives me focus.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Get really wasted and forget about it.. There is always someone in a worst situation so i feel privileged if i think about them


agree with you to be fair lol. I used to get bad anxiety. Went away whilst drunk, most of my mates were from when i got chatting whilst drunk. no drink=no mates=worse anxiety lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

alan1971 said:


> if depression was simple to deal with, then no one would be depressed. stupid comments come from people who have no clue and never suffered with it.
> 
> yes i suffer with depression and social anxiety for several years, im prescribe anti depressants which do help, and for me going to the gym is very helpful mentally as it gives me focus.


Exactly  People who make such comments clearly have no idea what its like. My auntie as just been diagnosed with life anxiety. Ive never heard of it but apparently, if she sees someone who is ill, she starts to panic and think she's going to get it, also she as attacks because she thinks her children are going to die. Her councilor reckons its due to losing her dad years ago and the bad divorce she went thru. The brain is a very funny thing.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If anything, training and other sports (mma mainly) helped me get through depression


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

there is a difference between feeling bad, sad, depressed due to an exogenous cause and true endogenous depression. the latter actually requires pills as it is a physical illness of the brain. the former will change trough time, life changes or counselling. also having someone you trust and can talk to can be of help.

it is still a misconception that depression must have a root cause and taking meds only masks the symptoms. the root cause of true depression is a chemical imbalance in the brain and the meds actually adress this, just like ow thyroid function or diabetes.

if you are just unhappy of course taking antidepressants is not a good idea. a break from your current state does help though. just taking a few tramadols or smoking some weed if that's your thing and relax and forget about the problems for a bit can help recondition your perception of them.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I have it. Doesnt affect my training no. People seem to think if you suffer with depression you cant train but if i couldnt train life would be pointless to me


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Suffered with it really badly when I was 13/14, got it sorted through counseling and the problem that caused it being solved, suffered in silence for a year and a bit which I didn't think helped at all, kept thinking I was being 'weak' admitting that I had issues. I still have my down days even now, some days I just hate being around people and just want to be left on my own.

These days training and having other things to focus on such as my kids tend to help me keep my mind focused, ive found that its when I have nothing to focus on is when my mind starts to stray and I start to go a bit downhill.


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

There are some amazing TED talks with Andrews solomon on the subject and as a subject seems to be very misunderstood by a lot of people still

Andrew Solomon Depression, the secret we share: Andrew Solomon Depression, the secret we share - YouTube

Andrew Solomon: How the worst moments in our lives make us who we are: Andrew Solomon: How the worst moments in our lives make us who we are - YouTube


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> agree with you to be fair lol. I used to get bad anxiety. Went away whilst drunk, most of my mates were from when i got chatting whilst drunk. no drink=no mates=worse anxiety lol


Make the best of a bad situation isnt it?

And if lucky bring someone home haha

I just like to get wasted lol


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm just wondering does that clear your depression?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I get bouts of it, but it's mostly situational for me. When things are going pretty well I'm happy as can be  Tbh though, I went through some rough patches of it in the past due to low test, but since I've gone on AAS and not come off I've been a lot happier in general. Shame I still get chronic anxiety but I can manage it. i just think too much, that's my problem :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Make the best of a bad situation isnt it?
> 
> And if lucky bring someone home haha
> 
> I just like to get wasted lol


This is really just hiding from the real situation that is bothering u.... And what person would want to go home with 'wasted' ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This is really just hiding from the real situation that is bothering u.... And what person would want to go home with 'wasted' ?


Workf for me... I never said its for everyone or what everyone shoul do

Thats what i do when i get depressed..

Been doing last 20 years so far so good...

Plenty desperate women out there btw


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

was off work for 2 month from it, lost pretty much all trust in everyone from things that happened at work and my entire family been personally targeted and back stabbed. if anything my training improved since i needed something to focus on while the issue got sorted out by the really high ups.

still got some bad effects now in personal life since i was very easy to put on edge. got over it when, in the only good words i can think of, justice was served


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I went through years of it.

I was running a small gym in the early 90's - but it was too small, in a bad location & desperately needed a lot of money spent on it which I didn't have. Inevitably it went under, and over the next few years I found I couldn't get my career restarted, and I was just bouncing from one awful temporary office job to the next. Then my marriage broke up, I started drinking & abusing reccies - which just made it worse.

I was given various antidepressants, but they just made me feel sick. Was sent for counselling, but that was ultimately pointless, because I didn't have the sort of problems I needed to talk through - I had the sorts of problems that needed fixing. Crap job, no money, spending too much time hammered etc.

Meeting my Missus and improving my situation helped, but I still kept on sliding back into depressive episodes.

What ultimately sorted me out was a few years ago, I got into the practice of mindfulness, which is basically the non-judgmental acceptance of whatever is going on in your life and whatever emotions you are experiencing. I realised that I was making my depressive episodes worse, because whenever I felt my mood dropping, I would focus in on it, get anxious about the oncoming depressive episode, then start obsessing over all the stuff that was wrong with my life - which just tipped me into it properly.

So instead of doing that, it would be "mood's dropping - okay, get on with stuff & see if it passes." Stopping drinking & doing reccies helped a lot, as did getting back into training. I've not had a full-blown depressive episode for years now.

I've been trying to help my wife's girlfriend recently - she has depressive episodes, and I can see exactly the same patterns going on. She gets down, then thinks herself into full-blown depression. She needs to learn to break that cycle.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Thats what i do when i get depressed..
> 
> Been doing last 20 years so far so good...


20 years ?

It's not working is it ?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> agree with you to be fair lol. I used to get bad anxiety. Went away whilst drunk, most of my mates were from when i got chatting whilst drunk. no drink=no mates=worse anxiety lol


Good that you think it helped you. But that's not addressing the issue. If you need alcohol to talk to people, then it's not a great situation to be in.

Plus depression and anxiety are different, even if often found together


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

@Major Eyeswater I really like the concept of mindfulness. I'd recommend thinking about it even for people without significant problems


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Drugs generally are masking the problem. Even if it's chemicals in the brain, our thoughts and behaviour can influence the chemical reactions.

Not that I'm against medication. It definitely has it's uses. Although self medicating with alcohol and what not is not the best idea


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> @Major Eyeswater I really like the concept of mindfulness. I'd recommend thinking about it even for people without significant problems


It's brilliant for people like me who tend to overthink & obsessively analyse stuff


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It's brilliant for people like me who tend to overthink & obsessively analyse stuff


Aii, ruminating and all that. It's good for stopping/slowing down the 1000 thoughts.

Plus, even though it sounds a little cliche, we actually do miss so much of life because we're in a routine. Treat eating as a chore etc


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i got depressed after a relationship up i had walked out on a marriage for broke up it was a slow burning thing and as i couldn't sleep much i just thought i had insomnia in the end after breaking down in front of my mum i went to the doctors and was put on anti depressants after a month or so on them and drinking heavily i decided to sort myself out but didn't get back to training for a few more years.I did find the training and diet gave me focus and a more ordered life and i have been able to manage things a lot better


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Suffered for years with depression and GAD - not over it but a damn site better then I have been! Drink helped in the way of masking it but then you get dependent on alcohol and it all turns into one sh!tty vicious circle! Best thing I did was come off all meds (was on a few) and was hard work especially coming off benzo's - I was in hospital at the time so wouldn't advise it unless under supervision. Counselling but the nhs waiting list is about 18 months


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It's brilliant for people like me who tend to overthink & obsessively analyse stuff


Never heard of this, but just done a search and will look into this when home from work tonight. I wouldn't say I've suffered from depression but do over analyse things and overthink problems, although I have looked into the concept of stress , thus it being a problem with myself and not the environment around me.... If that makes sense. Good post


----------



## midlandbulking (Dec 4, 2013)

Recently separated from my wife after a really tough year tackling depression that eventually destroyed most things good in my life and relationship. Currently been signed off from work with depression and anxiety as some days I just cannot process things very well and get worked up and anxious about things that would never normally bother me. I am on sertraline during the day and amitriptyline to help me sleep, if my anxiety gets really bad I also take diazepam.

Only just started the med's and if anything they seem to make it worse at the minute with me being unable to get out of bed some days.

Two things in life give drive me. Firstly my daughter and making sure that the time I have with her is the best and that she feels loved. Secondly training is my focus, if anything I have to stop myself from over training. For the first time I am fully focused on my diet and training as helps me clear my head and set myself goals. I have never been more determined to look and feel the best I can. If anything since I have admitted to myself that I am ill and need help this have allowed me to understand my feelings and set goals and milestones to move forward.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

morgz129 said:


> As title says really, and how have you got over it? Did it affect your sport/training?


Got diagnosed with BiPolar when I was 11, so had stages of depression basically all my life. It's not something I can get over, as its some kind of imbalance in my brain. But it hasn't stopped me training, if anything training helps me. It seems to straighten my head and sort me out.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

midlandbulking said:


> Recently separated from my wife after a really tough year tackling depression that eventually destroyed most things good in my life and relationship. Currently been signed off from work with depression and anxiety as some days I just cannot process things very well and get worked up and anxious about things that would never normally bother me. I am on sertraline during the day and amitriptyline to help me sleep, if my anxiety gets really bad I also take diazepam.
> 
> Only just started the med's and if anything they seem to make it worse at the minute with me being unable to get out of bed some days.
> 
> Two things in life give drive me. Firstly my daughter and making sure that the time I have with her is the best and that she feels loved. Secondly training is my focus, if anything I have to stop myself from over training. For the first time I am fully focused on my diet and training as helps me clear my head and set myself goals. I have never been more determined to look and feel the best I can. If anything since I have admitted to myself that I am ill and need help this have allowed me to understand my feelings and set goals and milestones to move forward.


I'm on similar meds to you except I have fluoxetine instead of sertraline. Antidepressants can make you feel worse at first but stick with them. After a few weeks you'll start to see small changes for the better.

How are you doing with the amitriptyline? I also take that for sleep. Is it 10mg? If you're finding it hard to wake up the next day, take your tablet earlier in the evening. About three hours before you go to bed. Or you could try taking half? I've done that before but I need the whole tablet in order for it to be effective.


----------



## midlandbulking (Dec 4, 2013)

lcham14 said:


> I'm on similar meds to you except I have fluoxetine instead of sertraline. Antidepressants can make you feel worse at first but stick with them. After a few weeks you'll start to see small changes for the better.
> 
> How are you doing with the amitriptyline? I also take that for sleep. Is it 10mg? If you're finding it hard to wake up the next day, take your tablet earlier in the evening. About three hours before you go to bed. Or you could try taking half? I've done that before but I need the whole tablet in order for it to be effective.


Yeah I am just forcing myself to stick with it. The amitriptyline is ok, I have been on that for a while due to migraines but they have upped that to 50mg per night and can take an extra on bad nights (no chance of getting up in the morning if I do though).

Get up and have a pre workout drink and get out and train seems to be the trick to stop me staying in bed feeling sorry for myself lol


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

had to deal with it for years its a **** having to deal with it each day and you cant just flick it on and off like some switch alot of the time i try to cover it up but inside you if you feel like crap you feel like crap. one tactic that sometimes helps is accept to yourself that you have it and say look this is this **** i have to deal with each day and try to not let how people perceive or judge you on it get to you its hard though especially if you have no one around to help you through it and being left to fight it on your own.


----------



## dale p (Jan 18, 2010)

this has been an interesting read depression and anxiety has plagued me for some yrs now but yrs before that was fine had a lot of s**t in my life and with cbt therapist has helped but i still suffer anxiety and my training has been affected big time,my question is has gear triggered anxiety or made it worse


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, for over 9 years now.

in general training helps as it gives me a focus, a routine and some stability.

Day to day its managed by 40mg of Fluoxetine and that manages it well however if i ever get ill (cold or flu etc) then it really kicks off (usually managed by diazapam and lots of sleep). probably due to my body being worn down with the ilness. So because of that i actually stay away from people when they have an ilness i could catch.

Depression in its many forms can be debilitating, moreso because it is not a visible ilness.

Mindfulness is a great CBT technique but during bad episodes it is almost impossible to impliment as i cant get hold of my thoughts to proces the technique.

Really wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

louisAn said:


> There are some amazing TED talks with Andrews solomon on the subject and as a subject seems to be very misunderstood by a lot of people still
> 
> Andrew Solomon Depression, the secret we share: Andrew Solomon Depression, the secret we share - YouTube
> 
> Andrew Solomon: How the worst moments in our lives make us who we are: Andrew Solomon: How the worst moments in our lives make us who we are - YouTube


100% thumbs up to the Andrew Soloman TED talk. It's great. Highly recommend it. I took time out from my job last year (Counsellor) with burnout. Depression was what affected me. F****** nasty. They say the reason for burnout is linked to resentment.

In the end (as in this year) I packed my job in and have changed my career path. I lost 2 stone with anxiety. I didn't even realise I had anxiety.

I went on fluoxetine (20mg daily) and this helped no end. Only drawback for me with fluoxetine is that they give me massive bags around my eyes. Really puffy. The moment I stop using them the bags disappear. Very noticeable. They did help me loads though. Balance was restored.

Exercise and healthy eating helped as well.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yep. Was depressed in a previous relationship, was on meds for it. When we split up I slowly started feeling better,came off the meds and was fine then. Wasn't training back then.


This. Funnily enough I came here and half the people commenting in here gave me great advice and helped me through it.


----------

